# labs



## light_one (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi i am a 21 year old male, been having all kinds of problems, started with strep but other problems like headaches went away, had problems swallowing and breathing, and ive lost a bunch of weight and muscle also have had twitching and cramps all over my body, generally weak, i had my lab print out my results for my tsh levels from back in june and the level was 4.353 and its says it was normal on a range of .3-5 however i have looked online and it says .3-3 is normal range is this correct and could my throid be causing these problems?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

light_one said:


> Hi i am a 21 year old male, been having all kinds of problems, started with strep but other problems like headaches went away, had problems swallowing and breathing, and ive lost a bunch of weight and muscle also have had twitching and cramps all over my body, generally weak, i had my lab print out my results for my tsh levels from back in june and the level was 4.353 and its says it was normal on a range of .3-5 however i have looked online and it says .3-3 is normal range is this correct and could my throid be causing these problems?


Welcome to the Board. AACE suggests the TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0 and some even suggest the top of the range to be lower than the 3.0. Most of us feel best @ 1 or lower.

For that reason, I am going to suggest a bunch of tests to get to the bottom of this for it does sound like you have thyroid problems.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Please take the time to look this stuff up as you will need to advocate for yourself.

And while we are at it; here is a link for understanding thyroid labs.
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Can you feel your thyroid? Is it swollen?


----------

